# Broody silkie



## Fl_Silkie_mommie (Jul 25, 2012)

Does anyone know about the age for silkies to go broody and laying???? From what I have read, they could start as young as 5 months. I got mine when they were around 5-6 weeks old (around easter). Also, does anyone know how to sex them??? I have one white with the rooster type crest on it's head.  I've been told that it might be a boy.. My other white one is a little bigger in size. I'm guessing it likes to eat, lol.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you have pics ? I was able to tell who was boys vs girl by time they were 16ish weeks old. I believe they start to lay around 6 months old. And from what I understand they wont go broody until next spring time.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

My youngest started to lay in her 4th month and was a new mom the day she turned 5 months. She was my youngest ever. I would say on average mine start to lay between 5 to 6 months but it does seem most of my silkie girls have gone broody not very long after they started to lay. Usually within a few weeks of laying their first egg.


----------



## Greenfamilyfarms (Jul 15, 2012)

Both genders of silkies should have topknots/crests. A hen's topknot will have a more round appearance and rooster's will have streamers coming out of it (will look stringy). Silkies are difficult to tell the gender at a young age because of the shape of their comb and fuzzy feathers. Both genders will also have spur buds, so you can't use that to tell roosters from hens. 

As for broodiness, there's not a real age that they can start. Once they are mature and laying eggs, they may go broody at any point. Look for hens that are walking around clucking constantly, with a fluffed up appearance, and hens that stay on the nest box all day and all night with just a couple of potty breaks. A broody hen may also peck and growl at you if you put your hand close to her on the nest. I have had a broody that would take eggs out of my hand and roll them under her, but not will all do that.

The best thing I would suggest would be to google Silkie hen and Silkie rooster and compare the pictures to yours. Note that hatchery and show quality silkies vary a lot, so take that in account.


----------

